
Pygame - python game development module - chaostheory
http://www.pygame.org/
======
jacquesm
I've used this to program a variation on the 'snake' game with my son (aged
15, going on 35) and it was quite a lot of fun.

We made it a two player game with all kinds of powerups and other tricks, it
was as much fun testing and playing the game as it was programming it. He did
all of the graphics using the gimp, I let him code until he got stuck, then
'unstuck' him, rinse, repeat.

------
chancho
Does anyone know if these kind of libraries (pygame, pyglet, gosu, etc) are
good for networked multiplayer games? I can't find a whole lot on the subject,
nor any examples, but I haven't looked too hard.

